# Somerville smackdown



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

So ive been hunting my arse off for the hogs. I ve been seeing them about 3 months now. With the holidays and all Ive been managing to sneak out there about once a week and sit at night. So i go out 3 weeks ago and they are really staring to come in. Im getting excited and I know our time will intercept at some point. these pigs are smart and come in at very random times. Dont know if yalls are like that but these are proving to be quite a challenge. They have been coming in anywhere from 5:30pm to early morning. From the pics I saw 4 or so sows were all pregnant about to pop. So I head out to the ranch new years day to check the camera and sit. It was one of those days you look around and realize the wind is right, the setup is right and you have that feeling because you have noticed those little things and critters in nature all day that arent usually there and you just know itll be a good show no matter what happens. Well I get in the stand about 4:45 armed with the visuals from the new GC pics of a complete PIG BOMB that went off. All the sows had dropped and from what I can see it looks like 30 or so piglets. CRAZY!!. Well about 5:30 a nice spotted boar ive seen comes out. He one of the ones I want to get. He is super wary and offers no shot. Didnt even stay for a bite of corn. Im sitting for about 20 mins enjoying the magic time before it gets dark. then I hear the grumbling in the woods. I flip my vid cam on and hope for the best. I had no idea I would see what I saw. They just kept pouring out of the woods. It was incredible. However I wanted the big boar as you can see. He was a monster! (youll see him in the back) Anyway, I didnt get a shot at him and I settle for a sow, which in all reality seemed like the best thing to do. Youll see on the you tube vid I attached how the whole thing went down. The night ended with the biggest most orange moon i have ever seen rising over the pasure. the pic doesnt do justice. I thank GOD for everyday but am especially thankful for days like that. IT WAS AWESOME. turn your volume up and enjoy.


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW! Incredible footage. I can't believe the number of piglets. Nice shot, and thanks for sharing


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

that is some awesome footage!!! If you don't mind me asking what kind of camera are you using? I am looking to start filming my hunts this year.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

looks like 'little smokies to me ........great video and bow shot. Congrats.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool video. Looks like you're going to have some serious pig issues in the coming months.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Im using a little sony HD with a gorilla pod that grips the tree limb. It works well. Yeah they just recently started showing up. Now im seeing no deer whatsoever. I think I might have to try my hand at trapping. I just love to bowhunt those suckers!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome video. I will come help you shoot some with my bow if ya need some help thinning them out. Good eats right there.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I know that feeling of them little ones all rolling out like that then there's always that one that just gets weird on ya. I had forty or more out on a road 12 yards in front of me at my friends place. I had to stop at half draw cause one spied me. Thought I was going to loose it before they settled back down and I got to finish the draw. After I got it back, I had to hold it for what seemed like eternity till my arm quit shaking from the half draw thing, so I could shoot. 

Yep thats a hoot n a half there for sure.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great video*

great bow shot way to go sounds like and looks like you better buy some more arrows and broadheads. OH I got some just PM me


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy ****! ive never seen that many little pigs running around. looks like you needed something other than your bow to take them down.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

great video....you need to wait until those piglets are about 20 pounds then shoot a couple and take them to today1 here on 2cool up in willis and have him smoke them for you... i did that with the last one i shot and it was amazing


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

Great video. You have alot more work to do. Happy hunting.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome video! I got my first hog bow kill this year and to tell you the truth it was more fun than shooting a deer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Cool video. Congrats.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*Video?*

When I clicked on link it does not come up. Maybe you tube deleted?


----------



## Hill Country Hunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Impressive pig. Can't get over the amount of piglets!!


----------



## loganschroeder (Jun 30, 2008)

are you wanting to get the hogs off your place?


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*here piggy piggy*



tightline80 said:


> Im using a little sony HD with a gorilla pod that grips the tree limb. It works well. Yeah they just recently started showing up. Now im seeing no deer whatsoever. I think I might have to try my hand at trapping. I just love to bowhunt those suckers!!!!


 Hey tightline

we 2cooler bowhunters are always willing to lend a hand and come out and help you hunt them little critters. Just put out an invite and we'll help get your bacon problem under control before next deer season.
What you say about that invite:smile:


----------

